# Solved: SimCity 4 delux error



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

When im installing simcity 4 a file cant be loaded and stops at 73%. And says "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:/EP1.dat from the media". Is it the disk or somthing else? This never happend to me b4.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Any one?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

See if you can manually copy the files from the CD to a folder on your hard drive. If you can't copy them successfully, then the CD is probably scratched.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Manualy? How do i do that LOL explain? The disk is kinda scrached but it should still work.. Could'nt i clean it with tooth paste or somthing?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Go to My Computer, right-click the CD drive, and hit open. Select everything, right-click, and hit Copy. Then, make a folder on your desktop called 'simcity4' or something, open it, right-click and hit paste in the folder.

Cleaning the CD can help sometimes, but it depends on the severity of the scratch. If anything scrapes the actual foil, then that can't be fixed. Most scratches on the underside are fixable, but if there's anything on the foil, then chances are it won't work.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh and there are 2 disks. Do i do the same for both? I copyed the first disk now im going to paste the thigns from disk 2 into the same file.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

i copyed them sucsefully now what do i do to run the game? Because i click autorun and it does'nt say play it says install.


----------

